# Xmas specials



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Seasons greetings to all members and visitors. The holiday season is upon us and there are some great specials out there. I am making mention of a couple that I felt router enthusiasts would like.
Woodcraft has their 10 piece brass bushing set(Porter Cable style) on sale for $14.99, and a pointed Whiteside 3/8" roundover bit for $16.49. Anybody who has read Template Tom's posts will be glad to hear about that.
Rockler has the Turncraft sign making template kit for $39.95. This kit is the same style as the ones sold by Craftsman($20) and Lee Valley($57.95). 36" length capacity like the one Lee Valley sells. I bought the Craftsman which is 18" length capacity. Its easy to reset the jig once it is adjusted to fit the wood, but if I had it to do over I would of gone for the longer version. If you plan to make signs on a regular basis go for the longer versions for the set up time savings.
These are only 2 that caught my eye, I am sure there are a bunch of others out there. I would be happy to hear replys about other good deals, after all this site is about helping each other. Happy holidays! Mike


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

We are one big router family right? Then I guess it is OK to share this....
www.restorationhardware.com/cs/page.jhtml?ref=friend

Dec 5th and 6th 20% off......

Ed


----------

